# Sander for a Skid Steer



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I know the Pro-Flo 2 and SpeedCaster 2 are the same, and the SandPro 1875 is similar.

Major differences and Pro/Con between them?

My application is bulk salt/course sand mix for treatment of icy dirt/gravel drives. Frequent applications over a season, but probably only one or two "loads" per application.

Has anyone mounted any of the above on a Skid Steer universal mount ?

How did it work out? Pictures, links?

Anyone seen or used the Thomas (skid steer brand) Hydraulic Spreader? It is a self-loading hydraulic-driven broadcast-type with a 9 cu ft hopper that claims to be suitable for sand. Looks pretty stout and simple, made in Canada I think.

www.thomasloaders.com/products/MarketingInfo/Attachments/HydSpreader.htm

Appreciate user feedback on any of this !


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

I've pretty much figured the answer to my first question.... the ProFlo2 and SpeedCaster2 are the equally prefered models for bulk (damp/wet) sand mix.

I also found one old post & pic of a SpeedCaster2 on a Bobcat. Anyone else done something similar ? ?

Any info at all on the Thomas hydraulic broadcast spreader for skid steers ?? Have one? Used one ? Even seen one driving down the road ? ? ?


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

saw one on ebay under salt spreader.... it hooked up to the machine and hydro hook up the neat thing was you could go up to a bulk salt pile and angle the spreader and scoop out of the pile and then angle it back and spread away...


----------

